# Problemas con adaptador phantom



## tacul (Jun 27, 2014)

Buenos días, tengo una fuente con las siguientes especificaciones
Entrada: CA100-240v-50/60hs 1.2A
Salida: CC48v 1A 48W

Y un micrófoono Behringer C3:
Rated impendance 350
Supply viltage +48v
Supply current 7.0 mA

Antes de hacer mi pregunta quiero aclarar que sé muy poco de electrónica. Estuve googleando bastante sobre esto y creo estar encaminado pero me parece bastante arriesgado mandarme a construirlo solo dado que tengo miedo de romper el mic. o la placa de audio.

Estuve googleando bastante y encontré estos dos circuitos:











Con respecto a esto y a mi investigación, entiendo que con dos resistencias de 6.81k y mi fuente puedo alimentar el micrófono ya que el amperaje no me lo va a quemar porque el micrófono toma sólo lo que necesita.

Si todo esto es cierto (y espero que me corrijan), aún me quedan 3 inquietudes:
1: mi placa de sonido tiene entrada mono con dos conectores sin tener un tercero para la tierra del mic. Debería dejar ese cable suelto conectado solo al trafo?
2: al meterle 48v a mi placa de sonido no corre ningún riesgo? los componentes que aparecen en el 2do circuito son para protegerla?
3: que papel juega la impedancia en todo esto?

Desde ya les agradezco muchísimo sus respuestas, sepan entender que si bien hay otros posts donde se explica esto, algunos son muy técnicos y tengo miedo de estar obviando algo y terminar con un micrófono quemado!

Gracias, slds!


----------



## crimson (Jun 27, 2014)

Hola tacul, la fuente está bien, el asunto es que no pueden pasar los +48V a la placa de sonido.
Este es el circuito para una consola balanceada:

Fijate que los +48V van para el micrófono, pero para la placa de sonido hay en el medio dos capacitores no polarizados para evitar que pase la continua y dos resistencias de 10K de descarga, para que no queden los capacitores cargados con +48V. En tu caso, con una consola monofónica necesitarías éste circuito:

Fijate que los +48V no pasan a la placa, y con una sola resistencia de descarga alcanza.
La fuente va sobrada.
Saludos C


----------



## tacul (Jun 28, 2014)

Crimson, mil gracias por la respuesta!

De la alegría me olvidé de agradecerte antes y fuí directo a comprar todo para armarlo.

te comento que lo armé, quedó hermoso y no volé nada!





Como dije antes tengo un Behringer C3 y una placa RockFrog (para guitarra, pero la he probado con mics dinámicos y anda muy bien) calculo que la calidad de sonido debería ser "excelente" pero sin embargo tengo una cantidad de ruido terrible, acá una muestra:





Por las dudas aclaro que en la casa de electrónica, con respecto a la resistencia de 6.81k, la señora que me la vendió (si... una señora que sabía mucho de electrónica) me dijo que me estaba dando unas que si bien tenían esa resistencia, eran de mayor tolerancia. Creo que en la foto se llega a ver la marrón con un anillo dorado.

Hay algo que pueda hacer para bajar este ruido?
Se debe a este componente que tiene mayor tolerancia?

Muchas gracias nuevamente, ya de por sí estoy feliz de que el mic prenda la luz de phantom, asique cualqueir comentario será muy apreciado!!!

slds!


----------



## crimson (Jun 28, 2014)

MMmmmh, ese ruido de fondo parece de una fuente conmutada... ¿tu fuente de +48V no será de ese tipo?
Hacé una prueba desconectando la fuente, si tenés un par de baterías de 9V conectalas en serie, con 18V ya tiene que andar el Behringer, por lo que alcanzo a escuchar por ahí anda el problema.
Saludos C


----------



## tacul (Jun 28, 2014)

Wooow! Me imaginé que el audio iba a servir, pero no para un diagnóstico tan preciso! Lamentablemente no tengo dos baterías acá me muero de ganas de salir corriendo a comprarlas pero por el barrio no creo encontrar algo abierto jeje

Por las dudas te paso una imagen de la fuente, por sentido común traduzco conmutada y veo que el "switching" de la etiqueta te da la razón:





Muchas gracias nuevamente Crimson, mañana te comento como me fué.

slds!


----------



## crimson (Jun 28, 2014)

Hay una prueba clásica, que es la del "rápido desenchufe". Poné todo a funcionar, vas a escuchar el ruido. De golpe desenchufá la fuente, el micrófono se queda cargado entre medio y un segundo, si apenas desenchufás el ruido desaparece entonces es la fuente. Igual, después que hagas la prueba, vemos cómo filtrarla.
Saludos C


----------



## tacul (Jun 28, 2014)

Mmmmm acá hice la prueba, en las dos primeras (obviamente) desenchufo la fuente del circuito, en la tercer prueba directamente desenchufo la fuente de la pared. 
Yo creo que al instante se va el ruido.

Espero se aprecie:





De paso te consulto: En caso de usarlo con dos baterías ¿Me afectaría en algo que sea menor voltaje?

Gracias, nuevamente!


----------



## crimson (Jun 28, 2014)

Las baterías son solamente para hacer la prueba, ¡no se te ocurra comprarlas solamente para eso! El lunes te explico cómo hacer para filtrar ese ruido.
Saludos C


----------



## tacul (Jun 29, 2014)

Bueno, ya hice la prueba con las baterías de 9v:





Al parecer el ruido se fué pero suena muy opaco! Hace unos días tuve la oportunidad de probar un C-1U (Es el mismo Mic pero con entrada USB) y tenía un sonido mil veces mejor!

Ademas es muy pobre la ganancia que tiene:


----------



## crimson (Jun 29, 2014)

Bien,las baterías son sólo para probar que desaparezca el ruido, desde ya que es poca tensión como para que funcione 10 puntos,sólo para que funcione y te puedas asegurar que es la fuente la que mete ruido.
Tenés dos caminos: 1) una fuente lineal del tipo:




y 2) filtrar tu fuente a ver si mejora, con un filtro de este tipo:

esto lo hacés con toroides sacados de alguna fuente de PC quemada, del tipo:




o incluso las he visto en casas de electrónica. Conviene que sea de "scrap" así no gastás guita en algo que por ahí no te deja conforme, porque puede ser que la fuente sea demasiado ruidosa e insalvable para este tipo de menesteres.
Hay que probar.
Saludos C


----------



## tacul (Jun 30, 2014)

Buenisimo, muchas gracias por la respuesta! Voy a probar filtrando la fuente a ver que pasa.
Perdón mi ignorancia, pero los 100nF corresponden a estos componentes?

slds!


----------



## crimson (Jun 30, 2014)

Son los capacitores, preferiblemente del tipo poliester:








Saludos C


----------



## tacul (Jun 30, 2014)

mmmmm estos son los que conseguí acá en el laburo de una fuente quemada.

mi pregunta es: con estos, necesito los capacitores de poliester?
ademas, estos toroides que tengo, tiene cuatro patitas, es lo mismo?

muchas gracias!


----------



## tacul (Jun 30, 2014)

crimson, tengo una consulta adicional, si quiero hacer un pre para este mic, entiendo que debería colocarlo al final de todo, es decir antes de la consola.

me serviría este circuito teniendo en cuenta que el mic tiene 350Ω?





http://www.scribd.com/doc/6037997/Preamplificador-para-Microfono

muchas gracias, slds!


----------



## crimson (Jun 30, 2014)

Esos vienen bien, son los que tienen dos bobinados en un mismo toroide.

esta sería la conexion de una celda de filtro, el capacitor es parte del filtro, si lo sacás no funciona. Hay que ver si con una celda el ruido disminuye, sino hay que poner otra más después de esta. Los capacitores los podés sacar de una fuente quemada sin problemas, si los vas a comprar deben estar entre dos y tres pesos.
El preamplificador no me gusta para nada, no es balanceado y no se le puede poner alimentación phantom. Para preamplificador tenés éste tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-microfono-phantom-15879/

Saludos C


----------



## tacul (Jun 30, 2014)

jaja osea que esos ya no me sirven porque les volé el capacitor! los voy a comprar para hacer la prueba.

entiendo lo del pre, el tema es que me gustaría (en caso de dejarla funcionando bien) poder utilizar esta fuente phantom para el pre. o directamente hacer el pre aparte.

antes de seguir consultandote quiero agradecerte, realmente me fuiste de mucha ayuda, es bueno encontrar gente generosa dispuesta a compartir conocimientos!

aca una duda: mi alimentación phantom no tiene salida balanceada, y mi placa de sonido tampoco tiene entrada balanceada. me serviría de algo hacer el pre con salida balanceada? vale la pena el esfuerzo para tenerlo en caso de conectarlo a una consola sin pre pero con entrada balanceada???

gracias!!!!


----------



## crimson (Jul 1, 2014)

No hace falta, podés hacer la versión "desbalanceada" de ese preamplificador. 




La fuente no tiene porqué ser balanceada, tiene masa y 48V y listo, podés hacer el pre que te indico (aunque si me esperás te dibujo una plaquetita de un solo canal, porque esa tiene dos entradas), está en:

http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2012/04/preamplificador-de-microfono.html

Saludos C


----------



## tacul (Jul 1, 2014)

sisi obvio que te espero! tené en cuenta que no puedo imprimir circuitos y mis conocimientos son medios pobres en electrónica pero te prometo que le voy a poner todas las ganas para armarlo!

gracias nuevamente!


----------



## tacul (Jul 3, 2014)

encontrè esto por ahì, por lo que veo es bastante mas simple (acorde a mi capacidades) y tiene un solo canal, està hecho en base al tl071. podrà servir?






gracias, abrazo!


----------



## crimson (Jul 3, 2014)

Hola tacul, yo le haría las siguientes modificaciones:

A la entrada una resistencia baja,porque el pre original es para guitarra, que es de alta impedancia. Más ganancia, una resistencia de 27K en vez de 2K, sino no "levanta" (igual, si satura se la podés cambiar, pero "a ojo" creo que está bien), desacoples en la alimentación y un capacitor cerámico en la realimentación para apagar el soplido del integrado, y una resistencia de descarga en la salida. Si te animás, dale que funciona.
Saludos C


----------



## tacul (Jul 3, 2014)

sos un genio! y encima con 9v! el finde me dedico a armarlo. si quisiera ponerle un pote que resistencia deberìa reemplazar?

veo tmb que me aclaraste los puntos de conexión!

gracias de nuevo!


----------



## crimson (Jul 3, 2014)

Bueno, como prometido es deuda, acá está la versión "desbalanceada" del preamplificador para micrófonos a condensador. Es la versión reducida de http://serverpruebas.com.ar/news23/nota06.htm


El circuito es similar, es un buen preamplificador, no hay porqué cambiarlo. En el .pdf están las plaquetas, versión fibra indeleble y en espejo para plancha.

Aquí está la disposición de componentes en la plaqueta:


¡Recuerden que yo no doy lista de componentes! Háganla ustedes tachando el componente que ya anotaron, así se familiarizan con el circuito.

Saludos C


----------



## tacul (Jul 13, 2014)

crimson, aún no pude seguir con este proyecto, estoy en vista de comprarme una placa de sonido externa para esta utilidad, igualmente cuando tenga un rato voy a armarlo porque ya tengo algunos de los componentes comprados. mil disculpas por la demora en responder!

gracias nuevamente!


----------



## KIRITO (Oct 6, 2014)

Buenas! quisiera aclararme un par de dudas (cosa de no abrir otro tema)
No puedo conseguir los transformadores de 12+12  ni de 48v así que decidí usar 2 cargadores de NoteBook de 19v 2.1A en serie para obtener 38v para mi micrófono Samson c01 que funciona apartir de los 36v así que queria saber si el filtrado de las fuentes deberia ser el que adjunte.

Tanto el Preamplificador como el inyector de DC son los proyectos 96 y 122 de ESP
tambien desde las fuentes por medio de reguladores alimento el pre.

espero puedan contestarme si esta "Configuración" es correcta.

Gracias


----------



## crimson (Oct 7, 2014)

KIRITO dijo:


> espero puedan contestarme si esta "Configuración" es correcta



Hola KIRITO, la configuración está bien, el tema es que tenés que esmerarte en el filtrado, porque las fuentes de PC son ruidosas, es muy fácil que se "cuele" el ruido del switching en la entrada de micrófono.
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 7, 2014)

KIRITO dijo:


> Buenas! quisiera aclararme un par de dudas (cosa de no abrir otro tema)
> No puedo conseguir los transformadores de 12+12  ni de 48v así que decidí usar 2 cargadores de NoteBook de 19v 2.1A en serie para obtener 38v para mi micrófono Samson c01 que funciona apartir de los 36v así que queria saber si el filtrado de las fuentes deberia ser el que adjunte.
> 
> Tanto el Preamplificador como el inyector de DC son los proyectos 96 y 122 de ESP
> ...



Es factible lo que propones, pero de dudosos resultados por la gran posibilidad de inyectar interferencias en el previo.

El consumo del Phantom es insignificante, busca información sobre "Multiplicadores de tensión" o "Dobladores de tensión"


----------



## KIRITO (Oct 7, 2014)

Después de mucho buscar  (y preguntarle a mi profesor) me decidi por el momento no usar el Pre
y usar un Step-Up con el MC34063 alimentandolo por USB(Filtrada obviamente).
atravez de una modificacion de una placa de sonido USB.


----------



## crimson (Oct 7, 2014)

KIRITO dijo:


> ... usar un Step-Up con el MC34063 alimentandolo por USB(Filtrada obviamente).



Acordate que tenés que esmerarte con el filtrado, fijate de éste post y los que siguen.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/problemas-adaptador-phantom-118608/#post929476

Saludos C


----------



## KIRITO (Oct 7, 2014)

si ya tengo un par de bobinas de Fuentes de PC y capacitores de 100n de poliester creo que con eso deberia ser suficiente para el filtrado de ultima lo hago doble.


----------



## KIRITO (Oct 12, 2014)

me acaba de "pegar" una duda Necesitare las resistencias de 10k de descargue de los capacitores?
o el circuito de inyeccion de ESP no lo necesita? mi idea es conectarlo a la entrada de microfono de una tarjeta de sonido USB (tipicas para netbook tipo pendrive).


----------



## KIRITO (Oct 18, 2014)

Esta armada y funcionando!.
pero la resistencia de 10k para el "Desbalanceo" me cortaba el audio de salida así que tuve que usar solo el "HOT" para conectarlo a la placa de sonido.


----------

